# Flea & Tick Treatment/Preventative



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

What do you use? 




I was using Frontline but noticed it was not doing as good a job as it used to, so I talked to the vet and he recommended trying Vectra 3D. That was at the beginning of summer, and I have used it on all three dogs. The first time Annie had it she vomitted for several hours and then eventually was fine (as I was deciding to take her to the emergency clinic!). No reactions since. Frankie, my 20 lb mixed breed, has never had a reaction. And up until now, Chi Chi has never had a reaction...... BUT....

With his shaking and lethargy occuring on Monday, only a few short hours after his last application of the season of Vectra 3D, I am now rethinking the sugar issue. This morning when we woke up (he sleeps with me) I went to pick him up and take him outside because he didn't want to move. Some mornings he's just lazy and who could blame him, right? So I go to pick him up and he acts like someone is trying to kill him! Screaming and what not! So I put him down on my bed and looked and he is shaking again! Eyes squinting, not wanting to move around. This morning he won't eat again... I tried the Nutrical but he again acted like I was killing him and still it didn't help the shaking. 

Needless to say he is going back to the vet. I have been researching Vectra 3D online for the last hour and some pets actually experienced burns from the application of this stuff. I noticed it has a funky smell when you put it on, and it is greasy and seems like it spreads...

I'm very upset... He's going back to the vet. I'm waiting another hour til they open and I will be on the phone! Mama is not happy!  And poor Chi Chi is not doing much of anything....


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, I'll start by saying I don't like any of them, don't like putting chemicals on my dogs. But, my Bichon boy, Cosmo, reacts with terrible itching if he gets even one flea bite, so I have to do something. I've used Advantage for years and have never had any bad reaction from any of my dogs, so will stay with it. Lavender, who weighs 5.5 lbs, gets along fine with it, thank goodness. I always watch them closely after I put it on them. I probably won't put it on them any more this year since we're supposed to get below freezing temps the next few nights and the fleas should be done for and we won't be outside anyway. Fleas are tough though, and if we were going to be out a lot, I'd go ahead and keep Advantage on them. 

Jeanette


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Krystle - do you have a flea infestation problem? Just asking as you said 'preventative'. I suggest you not use these potent topical insecticides (poisons) UNLESS you have a serious flea problem you absolutely cannot get rid of. It does your dogs no favors to be bombarding them with these chemicals, especially if they don't even have fleas! There are other, safer, methods including washing with dawn dishwashing soap and using DE if absolutely necessary. 

It certainly sounds like Chi Chi is very sensitive to these topical poisons and I would NOT use them at all! They can cause lasting nerve damage as well as death in some cases. If he were mine, I'd be at the vet NOW.


----------



## chicandy (Nov 4, 2010)

I rotate between frontline and Advantage, But I have 7 chihuahua's, I buy the big dog size and give them each just a drop on the neck, its worked for 10 years, the only thing is it really only last about 20 days not 30 but thats OK, I also but mule train borax in my carpet, its a natural ingredient that will dehydrate the flea eggs, they say it lasts a year once applied, but since I vacumm 5x+ a day I do it about every 3 months,


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I use Frontline Plus. Mine don't have any reaction to it.

That's what I used several years ago too but with some different dogs (I still had Bizkit then). I too felt as if it wasn't working as well as it once did so I bought Hartz Flea and Tick drops and tried that. The 12 and 13 lb. dogs were fine. Tristan the 8 lb.Yorkie and Bizkit (3.5 lbs.) acted really unsettled and agitated for a while after putting it on them. Needless to say, I stopped using that and just went back to Frontline Plus. It must have left quite an impression on them because from then on I had to chase Tristan down to put flea drops on him and I know the Frontline was hurting him.

I've never used anything else to suggest something different to you. I do know I will never go back to anything I can buy at Wal-Mart!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is allergic to fleas but my vet doesn't recommend putting these chemicals on Midgie. So when I know we're going camping, I treat my front yard & never have any fleas except this past summer when I started caring for strays that came to my house. I've also started using a food additive called Nupro that has Garlic in it which is a natural flea repellent.


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

If I don't flea & tick them, they have fleas. We live by a huge field with woods too, so fleas and ticks are prominent here. 

I took him to a new vet today and they said they don't recommend Vectra 3D. 

I'm thinking I'm just gonna say forget it on the flea & tick meds and see if I can figure something else out....

I'd definitely be interested in any "au naturale" ways if anyone knows any!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Please do NOT try Vectra 3D and do your research on it. Vectra 3D has sickened and killed a number of dogs and it's just sickening that it is still on the market and being promoted by vets. Don't take my word for it, do some research yourself on Vectra 3D and the cases of sick and dead pets as a result of using Vectra. Seriously.

I don't use flea/tick topicals anymore but I used to use K9 Advantix when I did. I don't like giving my dogs unnecessary poisons every month so I've started using more natural and safer methods. I use cedarwood oil to repel fleas (one drop on the collar twice a month). I use rose geranium oil to repel ticks (one drop on the collar twice a month). And I give them apple cider vinegar mixed with their dinner 5 days a week which not only repels fleas but also has a ton of other beneficial health benefits. I also give them garlic mixed with their dinner every other day which repels fleas and mosquitoes.

We have a ton of fleas and ticks in our area too, in fact our backyard backs to woods also so there is no shortage of pests. We've been using the essential oils and ACV since June and my dogs have been flea and tick free the entire time. In fact, they had fleas and ticks earlier in the year when they were on Advantix, so I am actually having BETTER results going natural than using chemicals. No joke!

Just a word of warning: Essential oils are toxic to cats so please do not consider using them in households with felines present.


----------

